# Best Online Cricket Suppliers



## DoofinFrog (Dec 26, 2006)

Just opening a discussion on how people go about ordering their frog food online??

Crickets?
Roaches?
Flys??

Where have you found the best value ???


For example, I have used:


For Crickets:
www.frogs.org.au 

For Roaches:
www.herpshop.com.au


Any others ????


----------



## Ricko (Dec 26, 2006)

animalattraction are one of the best


----------



## meshe1969 (Dec 27, 2006)

For crickets, roaches and flies:

http://frogs.org.au/arcade/index.php

profits go back into helping frogs. Great quality and service! Gerry has even taste tested the roaches for the best diet!!!!


----------



## fullysicklids (Dec 28, 2006)

live foods unlimited a very good ,you can find there details in the latest issue of reptiles australia magazine , i found that noone can beat there prices.


----------



## spilota_variegata (Dec 28, 2006)

Doesn't Brian Barnett breed crickets. I know he did years ago. He does supply roaches. Try http://www.herpshop.com.au/

He's a nice guy also.


----------



## bcurko (Dec 28, 2006)

where can u get the reptile magazine?? newsagent?


----------



## kev (Dec 28, 2006)

l get my crickets and woodies from livefood unlimited, which l think a good quality.
and some times l get bulk crickets from not just bugs in mount barker south australia,
they a good quality also.


----------



## grimbeny (Dec 28, 2006)

I get reptile magazine posted to me, i dont think i have ever seen it in a newsagent but i havnt really looked for it, u can get an order form here:

http://www.reptilesaustralia.com.au/


----------



## reptyle (Dec 29, 2006)

you can get the reptiles australia magazine in the newsagents....however, not all newsagents will stock it. 

ian


----------



## gillsy (Dec 29, 2006)

Try the larger newsagets in the pet/animal section.

This months issue has a albino carpet on it.


----------



## snakesrule (Dec 29, 2006)

Brian Barnett (herpshop )is by far the best supplier of woodies plus you have the added bonus of dealing with the most knowledgable and helpful guy in the business


----------



## hornet (Dec 29, 2006)

reptiles australia can be found in most news agents


----------

